# Hello!



## visiblesound (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi. My name is Peter Lehman. I am a composer and sound designer located in Orlando, Florida. I have done sound effects design and editing on about 60 feature films, written a few music cues for some, and done musical scores and sound design for many themed attractions for Universal Studios, Six Flags, and other similar venues. I look forward to participating in this forum and exchanging knowledga and ideas.

Best Regards,

Pete Lehman


----------



## Herman Witkam (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Pete!

It's great to have you here. :wink: Where do I find your website?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome, Pete. Enjoy this place and its denizens. :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Colin O'Malley told me about you. Welcome to VI ! Let me know if there is any special request because he told me there may be something possibly. Just PM me if you need. Thanks!


----------



## Lpp (Apr 6, 2005)

Until there?s something to hear from you, it should be "invisiblesound"

Sorry, couldn?t resist :twisted: 


Welcome to the forums...


----------

